# Kyle vs. Dale Jr



## waterdogs (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok here the stats from Kyle, the most hated drive and Dale Jr, the most popular drive. 

Kyle. 12 years in cup, 350 races, 29 wins, 115 top 5, 172 top 10s, 15 poles, 97,396 laps, 10,146 laps led.

Dale. 16 years in cup, 526 races, 22 wins, 125 top 5, 219 top 10s, 13 poles, 150,292 laps, 7,680 laps led. 

Hate him if you want but Kyle stats are better overall. The boy can drive.


----------



## riprap (Aug 4, 2014)

People cry about him not being politically correct in a post race or post incident interview. That's because he's NOT happy unless he WINS. That's the reason I am a fan of his. If he doesn't win, he can blame the car. He's one of the few that can.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 4, 2014)

Goober Pyle can drive no doubt............ But he is a total tool and his attitude stinks. I hope he crashes every time he takes the wheel, so long as he's not hurt. Don't wanna wish that on anyone.


----------



## tcward (Aug 4, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Goober Pyle can drive no doubt............ But he is a total tool and his attitude stinks. I hope he crashes every time he takes the wheel, so long as he's not hurt. Don't wanna wish that on anyone.



I love his attitude! At least he ain't a stick in the mud! Nascar needs some spice like it use to have!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 4, 2014)

tcward said:


> I love his attitude! At least he ain't a stick in the mud! Nascar needs some spice like it use to have!



Good for you.........


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2014)

tcward said:


> I love his attitude! At least he ain't a stick in the mud! Nascar needs some spice like it use to have!



Didn't you tell me that you didn't like Earnhardt sr because of his driving style?  yet you love Kylie soooo much and he's often compared to Dale Sr.  ironic don't you think.


I don't like Kyle, but I will admit he can drive, but he is a whiner and pitches hissy fits if he don't win.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2014)

riprap said:


> People cry about him not being politically correct in a post race or post incident interview. That's because he's NOT happy unless he WINS. That's the reason I am a fan of his. If he doesn't win, he can blame the car. He's one of the few that can.



yea like pushing cars on pit road then running like a scared kid to his hauler.

he must be one of them rich bratty drivers that raced go carts.  you remember the ones you complained about being spoiled, yet here you are lovin on Kyle.  Btw, I thought you was a Ford guy?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 5, 2014)

No doubt the jerk is a wheel man it don't matter what he drives he is good. As a person I can't stand. Him or his brother


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> yea like pushing cars on pit road then running like a scared kid to his hauler.
> 
> he must be one of them rich bratty drivers that raced go carts.  you remember the ones you complained about being spoiled, yet here you are lovin on Kyle.  Btw, I thought you was a Ford guy?



The whole field are spoiled brats, that's why I pull for the best driver. Ford is #1, you should drive one. When Nascar uses one template for a post race inspection, manufacturer talk is a joke.


----------



## specialk (Aug 5, 2014)

just arrived!


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 5, 2014)

waterdogs said:


> Ok here the stats from Kyle, the most hated drive and Dale Jr, the most popular drive.
> 
> Kyle. 12 years in cup, 350 races, 29 wins, 115 top 5, 172 top 10s, 15 poles, 97,396 laps, 10,146 laps led.
> 
> ...



Were you bored or something?   Or just trying to stir up some crap?

I dont get the point of this thread.  NO ONE HERE said Kyle cant drive 

And all that really needs to be said about a Dale Jr vs Kyle argument is that currently Dale Jr is killing him on the track week in and week out.    Surely you wont try to argue that will you?    

Go throw a bumper for your dog or something.


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 5, 2014)

riprap said:


> that's why I pull for the best driver.



So you pull for Jimmie Johnson then? 

Since we are using stats, here are some #s for you over the last 10 years.

Jimmie Johnson - 55 wins, 148 top 5s, 220 top 10s 

Kyle Busch - 29 wins, 115 top 5s, 172 top 10s.


To say Kyle Busch is "the best driver" makes you look like a fool.  Jimmie has almost double the wins as Kyle in 10 years.    #s dont lie.    Go ahead and come up with all the excuses you want to as Im sure you will.  It will even further prove your ignorance on the subject at hand.


----------



## specialk (Aug 5, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Go throw a bumper for your dog or something.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 5, 2014)

Im not sure the point you're trying to make by comparing Kyle's stats to Jr's, Jr has had many unproductive years and I would in no way consider him as one of the best drivers based on his career stats. I think maybe you are comparing "most popular" with "best driver".  I love Kyle's "Checker or Wrecker"  style and wish all drivers had that, he is one of the few drivers that can drive his car faster than you and drive your car faster than you. But if you want a accurate comparison as to the best driver use Jimmy Johnson's stats. As for Jr I think we all can agree he wouldnt be in this sport or wouldnt have lasted with the good equipment teams  if it wasnt for his last name


----------



## specialk (Aug 5, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I think we all can agree



ahhh, no, we all can't agree....


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> So you pull for Jimmie Johnson then?
> 
> Since we are using stats, here are some #s for you over the last 10 years.
> 
> ...



29+29= 58 
Did you mean to say less than double?


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 29+29= 58
> Did you mean to say less than double?



No. I meant to say "almost" 

Is that all you got?  Really?


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> So you pull for Jimmie Johnson then?
> 
> Since we are using stats, here are some #s for you over the last 10 years.
> 
> ...



Break out your stats all you want. But it would be "foolish" to think Kyle Busch has had the same team and equipment JJ has had. Nobody knows what JJ can do without Hendricks and Chad, but we all know what Busch can do in whatever he drives, WIN.


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 5, 2014)

riprap said:


> Break out your stats all you want. But it would be "foolish" to think Kyle Busch has had the same team and equipment JJ has had. Nobody knows what JJ can do without Hendricks and Chad, but we all know what Busch can do in whatever he drives, WIN.



Did you REALLY just say that?  LOL!   Kyle drove for Hendrick before Gibbs in case you bumped your head and forgot. I knew you would have nothing but excuses. 



Let me break something to you.  Kyle is NOT the best driver.   Period


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> No. I meant to say "almost"
> 
> Is that all you got?  Really?



Take a deep breath man. It's not all that serious. Good luck to your hero JJ.


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 5, 2014)

Hero? The only hero I have is my father and hes been gone about 11 years now. 

Yall carry on.      I have nothing else to add to a bunch of people that think Kyle Busch is the best driver in Nascar.   Numbers dont lie

LOL


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Did you REALLY just say that?  LOL!  You really are THAT ignorant arent you? Kyle drove for Hendrick before Gibbs in case you bumped your head and forgot. I knew you would have nothing but excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me break something to you.  Kyle is NOT the best driver.   Period



So...Kyle Busch had zero wins with Hendricks? How is Kasey Kahne doing in that car? To drive for Hendricks you got to have that Nascar image and Kyle really doesn't care what anybody thinks about him. He's there to drive a car.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2014)

riprap said:


> The whole field are spoiled brats, that's why I pull for the best driver. Ford is #1, you should drive one. When Nascar uses one template for a post race inspection, manufacturer talk is a joke.



I did drive a ford for awhile.  I've always been a Chevy man.  Had several Fords on the farm but for some reason the transmissions wouldn't hold up like the Chevy's.  I fell out with Chevy when they became obamalet and took the payout.  That's when i started driving a ford.  I liked it, and it was a good truck.  

You pull for the best driver, who in your case drives a TOYOTA.  Hmmmmm, according to you Ford is #1 yet you root for Toyota.  That makes a lot of sense man.

Btw, did you know Harvick can build an engine, has a degree in engineering and has actually built his own cars?  Not too bad for a spoiled brat huh.


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Btw, did you know Harvick can build an engine, has a degree in engineering and has actually built his own cars?  Not too bad for a spoiled brat huh.



In that case he should build the cars and Kyle could drive for him. That would be an awesome combo.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 5, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Were you bored or something?   Or just trying to stir up some crap?
> 
> I dont get the point of this thread.  NO ONE HERE said Kyle cant drive
> 
> ...




The point  of this was a comparison of the most hated and the most popular.  Yes Dale is running good this year , but look at stats over all. I would say Kyle is better. Both can drive, if they could not, do you think they would be in cup. 
And for your info, I do throw bumpers to my 3 labs each day and work them when I get home. ..now go throw your dog a bumper or something


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 5, 2014)

By the way if you look I'm the one who started the thread, that's why No one said Kyle could not drive.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Did you REALLY just say that?  LOL!   Kyle drove for Hendrick before Gibbs in case you bumped your head and forgot. I knew you would have nothing but excuses.



Oh SNAP!!!!



chocolate dog said:


> Hero? The only hero I have is my father and hes been gone about 11 years now.
> 
> Yall carry on.      I have nothing else to add to a bunch of people that think Kyle Busch is the best driver in Nascar.   Numbers dont lie
> 
> LOL



Oh no stick around...... we like folks that point out facts it makes for interesting discussion.


----------



## Luckybuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Seems to me they both can drive.  Jr. seems to be getting back on track this year after several year slump.  Kyle no doubt can wheel a car.  Over the years of watching NASCAR has to have a bad boy image with someone and a golden boy image for another. Think these two keep the image alive.


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 5, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh no stick around...... we like folks that point out facts it makes for interesting discussion.



Maybe I was a little too harsh being the new guy around here but I don't get the Dale Jr detractor thing and to say he is only where he is because of a last name is absurd.

Even if he is Dale Jones, he's still a 2 time Busch champion, 2 time Daytona 500 champion and has over 20 cup wins.  Yet he doesn't deserve to be where he is? Hogwash! 

According to my math that's a far cry more than about 75% of the field can say. No one here even implied he is one of the best but personally I hope he mops the floors with the competition this year.  It MIGHT shut up his detractors once and for all.

Meh, who am I kidding? They will find something else to whine about I guess


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Maybe I was a little too harsh being the new guy around here but I don't get the Dale Jr detractor thing and to say he is only where he is because of a last name is absurd.
> 
> Even if he is Dale Jones, he's still a 2 time Busch champion, 2 time Daytona 500 champion and has over 20 cup wins.  Yet he doesn't deserve to be where he is? Hogwash!
> 
> ...



I am a Jr. fan, always have been, always will be. He has had a great year so far and hopefully he will continue to do so. Back to the goober Pyle vs Jr thing. Even though I absolutely can't stand Pyle he is good for the sport. You have to have the evil one and someone for folks to root against. Jr. is a likeable guy and despite what some will say he is very talented. Heck...... the guy who finishes 42 every week in Nascar is talented or they would not be there. Lord knows with the recent years of Nascar going downhill Jr. winning is a good thing. It puts more tails in the seats and more people tuning in. It's a win win they are both good for the sport, now GO JR!!!!


----------



## tcward (Aug 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I did drive a ford for awhile.  I've always been a Chevy man.  Had several Fords on the farm but for some reason the transmissions wouldn't hold up like the Chevy's.  I fell out with Chevy when they became obamalet and took the payout.  That's when i started driving a ford.  I liked it, and it was a good truck.
> 
> You pull for the best driver, who in your case drives a TOYOTA.  Hmmmmm, according to you Ford is #1 yet you root for Toyota.  That makes a lot of sense man.
> 
> ...



Harvick has a degree.......


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2014)

tcward said:


> Harvick has a degree.......



So does Micheal Waltrip...


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 6, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Maybe I was a little too harsh being the new guy around here but I don't get the Dale Jr detractor thing and to say he is only where he is because of a last name is absurd.
> 
> Even if he is Dale Jones, he's still a 2 time Busch champion, 2 time Daytona 500 champion and has over 20 cup wins.  Yet he doesn't deserve to be where he is? Hogwash!
> 
> ...



I have been a detractor, and I like Jr but let's face it. he will never be the driver his daddy was, despite how much all his fans wish.  He's a good driver, a likeable guy but until this yr he didn't seem to have the desire to win.  I mean when a driver with his talent has the best equipment and he still suck, then yes it will cause detractors.

Busch drove for Hendricks and won several races, and he drives for Gibbs and wins.  Jr won a bunch at DEI, but since moving over to the "New York Yankees" of NASCAR he has just a few wins.  Yet Gordon and Johnson have been tearing it up.  Please explain to me why?  

Not saying he can't drive, but does it really take a driver with his "skills" 4 or 5 yrs to figure out the "new" cars?  I mean even you will have to admit, that he seemed to lack desire or "skills" that he used to have.

I mean with all the hype and the dumb Dale commercials you would think he would be winnign waaaayyyy more.  but I also remember another driver that was most popular for like 12 yrs or so and he wasn't the winningest driver out there.  Even went many yrs without a win.  

But even though both can drive, Kyle is still better than Jr.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 6, 2014)

riprap said:


> So does Micheal Waltrip...



And Ryan Newman....


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 6, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> I am a Jr. fan, always have been, always will be. He has had a great year so far and hopefully he will continue to do so. Back to the goober Pyle vs Jr thing. Even though I absolutely can't stand Pyle he is good for the sport. You have to have the evil one and someone for folks to root against. Jr. is a likeable guy and despite what some will say he is very talented. Heck...... the guy who finishes 42 every week in Nascar is talented or they would not be there. Lord knows with the recent years of Nascar going downhill Jr. winning is a good thing. It puts more tails in the seats and more people tuning in. It's a win win they are both good for the sport, now GO JR!!!!



I agree it's good for the sport.  But I hate to break it to you, if Jr retired this yr, NASCAR will go on.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 6, 2014)

riprap said:


> In that case he should build the cars and Kyle could drive for him. That would be an awesome combo.



Oh yea, you never answered my question about my cousin that races go carts being a spoiled brat?


----------



## riprap (Aug 6, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Oh yea, you never answered my question about my cousin that races go carts being a spoiled brat?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 6, 2014)

Sooooo, is he a spoiled brat or the exception?


----------



## riprap (Aug 6, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Sooooo, is he a spoiled brat or the exception?



Your cousin is Harvick?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2014)

riprap said:


> Your cousin is Harvick?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 6, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I agree it's good for the sport.  But I hate to break it to you, if Jr retired this yr, NASCAR will go on.



and exactly where did I or anyone here say that it would not go on without him??


----------



## huntersluck (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't really care for the crybaby attitude Kyle has but as far as his driving ability he is far and away better than Jr. The dude can drive no doubt.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 7, 2014)

riprap said:


> Your cousin is Harvick?



No, Peyton is his name.


----------



## skeeter24 (Aug 7, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Numbers dont lie
> 
> LOL



Jimmie is great driver no doubt, but much of his success rests with Chad Knaus and his ability to setup a car.  If Jimmie was the best driver then he would have likely won more than one race when in the Busch series.  I am a 24 fan and don't like the 18, but Kyle was won in nationwide and trucks.....sometimes when he did not have all that good of equipment.

I hope we one day get to see what Jimmie can do without Chad.  My hunch is that it will be similar to what Gordon has done without Evernham.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 7, 2014)

Huge fan of JR but also like Kyle. Only like a few drivers. I am sick of Jimmie Johnson and am happy he has had a bad season. Commentators make it out like mister 5 time can do no wrong. So sick of it.


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 7, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> I am sick of Jimmie Johnson and am happy he has had a bad season. Commentators make it out like mister 5 time can do no wrong. So sick of it .



You mean Mr 6 time right? 

Yeah, a bad season.    He has 3 wins and is currently sitting 6th in the points and 3rd in the Chase grid.

Theres about 40 other drivers out there right now that would gladly take Jimmies "bad season"

Trust and believe he will be there the last 10 races where it actually counts.


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Jimmie is great driver no doubt, but much of his success rests with Chad Knaus and his ability to setup a car.  If Jimmie was the best driver then he would have likely won more than one race when in the Busch series.  I am a 24 fan and don't like the 18, but Kyle was won in nationwide and trucks.....sometimes when he did not have all that good of equipment.
> 
> I hope we one day get to see what Jimmie can do without Chad.  My hunch is that it will be similar to what Gordon has done without Evernham.



I agree. I also think JJ is a great driver, but I would like to see him in a different car or at least a different crew chief. IMO, if you put Edwards in JJ's car he is an instant favorite for the title. Can't say that if it's the other way around.


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> No, Peyton is his name.



You never asked me about your cousin, but good luck to him.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes I did, in a previous thread you commented that the track was full of the rick kid arrogant go cart racers today.  I asked you if you thought my cousin who is a kid and drives co carts was a rich arrogant kid.  You backed away from that I guess.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2014)

riprap said:


> You never asked me about your cousin, but good luck to him.



I went back and checked for you, in the 'Humpy Speaks" thread, read post 2 and 3.  you musta forgot about that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 11, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Yes I did, in a previous thread you commented that the track was full of the rick kid arrogant go cart racers today.  I asked you if you thought my cousin who is a kid and drives co carts was a rich arrogant kid.  You backed away from that I guess.



I thought you said his name was Peyton.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2014)

It is idgit, i mispelled rich.


----------



## birddog52 (Aug 11, 2014)

I would like to see it go back to the old days buy car  at dealership strip it out make a race car out of it ( if you watch any of the races on tv nascar has hit its peek have noticed at most of the races stands not full) the big money has ruined stock car racing for the average joe.when you got owners who can field 3 to 4 cars a race those one one car teams have a hard time


----------



## riprap (Aug 11, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> I would like to see it go back to the old days buy car  at dealership strip it out make a race car out of it ( if you watch any of the races on tv nascar has hit its peek have noticed at most of the races stands not full) the big money has ruined stock car racing for the average joe.when you got owners who can field 3 to 4 cars a race those one one car teams have a hard time



I remember when I couldn't stand a road course race. Now they are popular because you get to see different drivers compete for the win.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 11, 2014)

i stay on here mostly for the hunting and fishing, so i wouldnt want to ruffle any feathers. its funny to me when jr is leading, cars can be upside down and on fire, they wont throw a caution. but when he's the lucky dawg, a fritos wrapper will shut the show down. for years they would interview the winner, the second place then jr. like who made this guy the comentator? but thats water under the bridge now, junior got anlittle something going finally. now if theyd just get danika off my dang tv....


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 13, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> I would like to see it go back to the old days buy car  at dealership strip it out make a race car out of it ( if you watch any of the races on tv nascar has hit its peek have noticed at most of the races stands not full) the big money has ruined stock car racing for the average joe.when you got owners who can field 3 to 4 cars a race those one one car teams have a hard time



Dang, you are talking WAAAYYY back aren't you?  Haven't seen that in a very long time.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 16, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> Don't really care for the crybaby attitude Kyle has but as far as his driving ability he is far and away better than Jr. The dude can drive no doubt.



Awesome avatar!


----------



## donblfihu (Aug 16, 2014)

Kyle belongs in a truck or nationwide where he'd be able to win championships. He's not smart enough to win a championship with a sprint cup car


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Aug 20, 2014)

I like them both . I really believe jr has been hurt for a long time after some of those hard hits he took hitting real walls.He had a hard time talking there for long time. Glad he is running better.Jr has alot to be proud of over 20 cup wins on several types of tracks not just plate tracks.couple bush tittles . more than several drivers out there. Rowdy is just a great racer that loves to race anything with wheels. Takes  a whole lot skill to win in a super latemodel, truck, bush car n cup car . A whole lot more than people think . I think rowdy would do better if they changed his cup crew chief with bush crew chief.Atleast try it a few times and see .I dont recall rowdy crying like people say he does . The biggest cry baby in nascar is smoke.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Aug 20, 2014)

rowdy is one heckuva driver , Johnson may have won more but nobody can drive a loose race car like kyle,,,the dude can take a piece of junk an make It look ok , hes having a lot of crew problems getting thr cars adjusted like he wants, follow him on facebook an twitter an you will see he is very unhappy latly.. I look for him to have another crew chief next year... put him dale jr an Johnson in strange undriven untested race cars on a new track they've never seen 20 laps who wins??? promise you rowdy does...he has a lot of nerve an will push a car past its limits an hold in the track, watch how side ways he gets lap after lap sometimes an continues to get faster while doing it, 98% of the rest of the field would be on pit road crying about busch just saws on the wheel an hammers on the pedal !!! the dude is as close or better is some aspects to dale sr as there probably ever will be...an if he loses hes not gonna smile an be fake , hes real about it , hes mad at himself or the car or his crew he wants it bad , every race


----------



## riprap (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> rowdy is one heckuva driver , Johnson may have won more but nobody can drive a loose race car like kyle,,,the dude can take a piece of junk an make It look ok , hes having a lot of crew problems getting thr cars adjusted like he wants, follow him on facebook an twitter an you will see he is very unhappy latly.. I look for him to have another crew chief next year... put him dale jr an Johnson in strange undriven untested race cars on a new track they've never seen 20 laps who wins??? promise you rowdy does...he has a lot of nerve an will push a car past its limits an hold in the track, watch how side ways he gets lap after lap sometimes an continues to get faster while doing it, 98% of the rest of the field would be on pit road crying about busch just saws on the wheel an hammers on the pedal !!! the dude is as close or better is some aspects to dale sr as there probably ever will be...an if he loses hes not gonna smile an be fake , hes real about it , hes mad at himself or the car or his crew he wants it bad , every race



Well said. 

I want a driver to be mad at the end of a race when he doesn't win. Jr and KB have won with different teams. I would like to see what JJ and Gordon would do with other equipment, but that will probably never happen.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 21, 2014)

Kyle also gets mad and pushes other drivers cars off pit road then runs to his hauler.  And he gets that smart alec mouth shut by a granpa too.  

Yep you're right, he's not a cry baby, he's a whiner and a crybaby.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> rowdy is one heckuva driver , Johnson may have won more but nobody can drive a loose race car like kyle,,,the dude can take a piece of junk an make It look ok , hes having a lot of crew problems getting thr cars adjusted like he wants, follow him on facebook an twitter an you will see he is very unhappy latly.. I look for him to have another crew chief next year... put him dale jr an Johnson in strange undriven untested race cars on a new track they've never seen 20 laps who wins??? promise you rowdy does...he has a lot of nerve an will push a car past its limits an hold in the track, watch how side ways he gets lap after lap sometimes an continues to get faster while doing it, 98% of the rest of the field would be on pit road crying about busch just saws on the wheel an hammers on the pedal !!! the dude is as close or better is some aspects to dale sr as there probably ever will be...an if he loses hes not gonna smile an be fake , hes real about it , hes mad at himself or the car or his crew he wants it bad , every race



I'll take Johnson, he would outsmart Kyle just like he does every yr and has 6 titles to show for it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Kyle also gets mad and pushes other drivers cars off pit road then runs to his hauler.  And he gets that smart alec mouth shut by a granpa too.
> 
> Yep you're right, he's not a cry baby, he's a whiner and a crybaby.



Are you still mad that he's twice the driver than your boy Harvick?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 21, 2014)

riprap said:


> Well said.
> 
> I want a driver to be mad at the end of a race when he doesn't win. Jr and KB have won with different teams. I would like to see what JJ and Gordon would do with other equipment, but that will probably never happen.



Why would it?  

I feel that Johnson would still win a championship if he drove for Gibbs, or perhaps even RCR of Stewart/Haas


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Why would it?
> 
> I feel that Johnson would still win a championship if he drove for Gibbs, or perhaps even RCR of Stewart/Haas



It takes a team to win a championship. 

Gibbs: Toyota 

RCR

Stewart/Hass , maybe if Chad went to. It's just a name for another 4 car Hendricks team. If not, Rick sure was nice to bring in a replacement driver on such short notice at Watkins Glen in his chopper.


----------



## srb (Aug 22, 2014)

There was another thread about Drivers these days....
Only a few can wheel a car!!!


----------



## S-Balentine (Aug 26, 2014)

Networth
Kyle Busch $50 million
Dale Jr $300 million richest man in the sport


----------

